
SpiderWeb: High performance FPGA Network on Chip [pdf] - blopeur
https://raw.necst.it/2020/vraw/RAW2020-04.pdf
======
blopeur
Patent :
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US20190318058A1/en](https://patents.google.com/patent/US20190318058A1/en)

